# How long before you see results?



## EmbalmerBabe (May 14, 2007)

I just started going to the gym last week, and of course no results yet.
I was wondering how long it usually takes to see results from working out at the gym 2 hrs. every day? I am trying to eat better but I blew that today with pizza. I am usually on track with eating well though,I also try to drink a lot of water and avoid soda and sugary foods.
At this point I feel pretty doubtful because from looking at my body now I have a long way to go. I am only looking to loose 15 lbs.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 14, 2007)

It depends on your age and what kind of work out you're doing. It'll probably be 4-6 weeks before you notice anything. For people who are older it can take up to 4 months to see any improvements. Also remember that it's not healthy to drop more that 2-3lbs a week.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2007)

You should start noticing something small in about two weeks or so. By then, a lot of the water weight will have come off if you're eating sensibly and drinking lots of water and you'll definitely feel and look less bloated.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh man, it really depends on a lot of factors.

Such as:

Genetics 
Body type 
Age 
The type of workouts your doing and how your doing them (order, intensity, form, etc) 
Your diet 
And countless other factors 

I personally find I can see results within the first few weeks. Mind you my body also retains muscle very well even without working out for a while and my moms body is much the same. Anyways, don't get discouraged it could take a few weeks could take a month, but you will for sure see changes within 2 months, though don't worry it will more likely then not be much earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Luck!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

a few weeks or could even be months like the other girls have said. i do think 2 hours EVERYDAY is abit much but its good ur active but try and have at least 1 day rest per week just to rest your body you dont wanna over work yourself


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I used to have a trainer when I played really pro volleyball and we weight train 2 days a week for an hour. I think for 2 hours that might be a bit much. Don't get discouraged, I'm sure you'll get the benefits. 

Have you tried mixing in cardio with weight training? I see a lot of benefits when I do that. Also you can try running stairs, even if you walk some of them you still get a workout.


----------



## COBI (Nov 12, 2007)

What are you doing for two hours a day?  In general, unless you are specifically training for something (such as a marathon or a triathalon, etc), this is too much time at the gym and more than not, someone who spends this much time at the gym is not working out effectively.

You will likely notice physical changes (such as strength and the fit of clothes) before any sustainable weight loss.  Initial weight loss will tend to be some water weight (as mentioned previously).  

I would focus more on the fit of your clothes than weight because muscle is denser than fat, so a pound of muscle takes up less room than a pound of fat.... but a pound is still a pound.  So, you may not see a big shift in weight (particularly if you are only looking to lose 15 pounds), as you "replace" fat with muscle.

Be sure to mix strength training and cardio, and not just one.  You may even want to meet with a trainer (even if it's only once) to make sure you are working out effectively for your goals.  The typical person does not need to spend 2 hours a day at the gym.  In general, at my gym, the people who are at the gym that long (and some longer) tend to have an obsessive-compulsive disorder with regards to exercise.  The others who work out this long are training for something specific and are generally following an established protocol for their goal versus just working out for 2 hours.

A trainer will also make sure that your goals are realistic; for example, verify that your desire weight loss/size isn't outside of a healthy range for you.

Good luck,
Laura

(In the outside world, besides being a controller and freelance MUA, I am a certified personal trainer and group x instructor.)


----------

